# entremigera [entremitgera]



## lupemar

He sentit a parlar moltes vegades de cases _entremigeres _i ho he vist escrit en alguna ocasió, però no ho trobo al diccionari. És correcta la paraula?


----------



## ionaguau

hola
Jo diria "casa entremitjera" i seria una casa unifamiliar o adossada


----------



## Agró

No hauria de ser "entremi*tg*era"?


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola;

Casa entremigera es una casa que es troba entre dues altres en un carrer. Entremigera deriva d'entremig encara que no sigui recollit en els diccionaris, per tant l'ortografia seria correcta. 
Una casa entremitjera seria una casa que es troba entre dues mitjes cases cosa que em sembla poc probable. 
Si busqueu amb google veureu que n'hi ha moltes en venda i amb fotos. 

Salutacions
Isa


----------



## Agró

Isabel-fr said:


> Hola;
> 
> Entremigera deriva d'entremig encara que no sigui recollit en els diccionaris, per tant l'ortografia seria correcta.
> Isa



O sigui, el fet que una paraula no sigui als diccionaris vol dir que es pot escriure de qualsevol manera? I ara!
1. *MITGER, **-ERA* _adj. __i subst. m. __i f. _
|| *1. *ant. Mitjà, situat a mig lloc, a mig grau, etc., entre dos extrems; cast. _mediano. _Un patró de pesar florí fort, miger e febble, doc. a. 1459 (BDC, xxiv, 121). 
|| *2. *Situat en mig, en el centre d'altres coses; cast. _medio, central. _Vengueren a la plassa mitgera que era entre la host y la ciutat, Marsili Cròn., c. 33. Sia mudat lo dit altar y retaule en lo enfront mitjer de dita capella, doc. a. 1591 (Hist. Sóller, ii, 816). Al punt mitger de la montanya, Víct. Cat., Ombr. 83. Broca mitgera: la broca central d'un vaso o rusc (Llucena). 
|| *3. *Comú a dues propietats contigües; cast. _medianero. _Que ningun home no puxa carregar en paret que son vehí haurà feta, si bé lo sòtol és mitger, Pragm. Cat. 94. Marge mitger entre dit Ferragut del Molinàs y dit Mir de Crestaig, doc. a. 1630 (Parera Crest. 180). Paret mitgera: la que divideix dues cases contigües. Per raó e occasió de una paret migera, la qual és entre lo alberch del dit Jacobi e lo monestir de Santa Clara, doc. a. 1397 (Mostassaf 144). Les parets mitgeres de la casa, Vilanova Obres, iv, 190. Pou mitger: pou situat en la línia divisòria de dues finques, i al qual tenen dret els estadants de totes dues. Com que es donaven i estrenyien les mans pel pou mitger de les eixides, Pons Com an. 99.
    Fon.: miʤé (or., occ., bal.); miʒé (Pradell, Tortosa, Morella).
    Etim.: derivat de _mig._
2. MITGER _m. _
Qui conra una propietat rústica amb el contracte de repartir-se els fruits meitat per meitat amb el propietari (or., occ., val.); cast. _mediero, aparcero. _Una embaixada molt lluïda, composta de tres mitgers, catorze gavellers de malea i sis ajornalats, Pascual Tirado (BSCC, v, 65).V. amitger.
    Fon.: miʤé (or., occ.); miʒé (Tortosa, Maestr.); miʤéɾ (Cast., Al.); miʧéɾ (Val.).
    Etim.: derivat de _mitges, _nom del dit contracte.
3. MITGER _m. _
Mesura de líquids equivalent a vuit porrons, i antigament certa mesura de grans. Tolgren a louan Berenger e a R. Tora tres miger de forment que ualie sete sol., doc. segle XII (Pujol Docs. 15). In manso de Budac habeas III migers de segle, doc. a. 1168 (RLR, iii, 289).
4. MITGER, -ERA _m. __i f. _
Fabricant o venedor de mitges (calces); cast. _calcetero._


----------



## lupemar

Moltes gràcies. *Entremitgera *és la paraula!


----------



## Isabel-fr

Hola Agro

Gràcies per les definicions.

Us envio també l'enllaç de la definició per entremig del GDLC: http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0053576

Es entremigera/entremitgera una paraula formada a partir de mitjer o d'entremig? 
En tot cas entremitgera tampoc l'he trobada a cap diccionari. 

Buscant per internet apareixen les dues formes. Llavors, quina és la correcta?
Isa


----------



## Agró

Isabel-fr said:


> Hola Agro
> 
> Gràcies per les definicions.
> 
> Us envio també l'enllaç de la definició per entremig del GDLC: http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0053576
> 
> Es entremigera/entremitgera una paraula formada a partir de mitjer o d'entremig?
> En tot cas entremitgera tampoc l'he trobada a cap diccionari.
> 
> Buscant per internet apareixen les dues formes. Llavors, quina és la correcta?
> Isa



Hola, Isa. Entenc que tot plegat prové de "mig". 
Els derivats que es formen a partir de "mig" prenen -tj- davant de 'a', 'o', 'u' i -tg- davant de 'e', 'i', em sembla:
*mitjons, mitjana*, però
*mitges, mitger*, etc.


----------



## Isabel-fr

gràcies per les precisions


----------

